# ENDOSCOPY IN 2 DAYS! NEED SUPPORT....



## taylormade (Jun 26, 2002)

What would I do without this board. I have agreed to have an endoscopy on Thursday & did not think of it too much over the weekend but 2 days to go & I am a bit nervous. As would be anyone who would be doing this for the first time. Would those who have had this test done, PLEASE tell me what to expect & your experiences. How long will the test be? Will I be in pain? Those kind of questions are all I have. I am just nervous & concered. Your comments are appreciated.Thank you..


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Curtis!An endoscopy is a piece of cake! No prep other than NPO after midnight. They have you change into a hospital gown (some make you take all of your clothes off, others let you keep your underwear and pants on). Then they will start an IV in your wrist, hand or arm. When it is time for the procedure you will get a sedative that allows you to follow directions (such as turn over, move etc) but takes away any conscious memories and discomfort of the procedure. They will numb your throat and put the endoscope down into you tummy and maybe a little farther depending on what they are looking for. If they see something that they want to biopsy the will take a small cutting of it - you really don't feel it at all, either while they are doing it or afterwards. The aftereffects that I had was a slight sore throat from the tube and nausea and vomiting from the sedation. But that part can be conteracted if you tell them ahead of time that you get sick from it.Good Luck - don't be too anxious - it will really be done very quickly and most likely completely pain free! (I have had 4 of these done and have two more to go).Laurie


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

CurtisI just had one done. Nothing to it. I only had to take off my blouse!!!I was put sound asleep--felt like I slept for 2 days. I was given juice when I was through. I did not have any trouble with the "stuff" that put me to sleep. I had a Tootsie Pop in my purse, and asked if I could have that. That sure was good--it had been a while since I ate anything.I had a colonoscopy in July---not fun---but not bad either. It is easy for us to say "Don't be anxious"--- I know. We are all different, unique, and special.Good Luck---let us know how you do!!Peace, Shelly ;-)


----------



## taylormade (Jun 26, 2002)

Well this is good to help ease the nerves. Others have told me that it is not all that bad but being that this is my first time, I am some what nervous. Thank you Laurie & Shelly for your input of your experiences. I will let you know how it went! Once again, thank you...


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Curtis - Good Luck!Hope it all goes well tomorrow and let us know how you did!Laurie


----------



## Dougjr (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah, don't worry about the test...I remember getting my first one for GERD...thinking how wierd it really seemed...95% of people don't remember a thing...next thing you know you wake up, like after a good sleep...Although I remember feeling so tired after, my wife says I fell asleep in McDonalds that afternoon!I was rather worried about the scope at the "other end", but that leaft no memory either.Good luck.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Curtis I had one done yesterday afternoon... easy as a breeze! They conked me out. After the procedure they wheeled me over to radiology and I had to do a barium swallow to verify if liquid was sqeaking through my obstruction. Great drugs and no ill effects. My throat feels slightly bruised but absolutely no pain with swallowing. Good luck, we'll all be thinking about you!







B~


----------

